# WTF! who is this guy???



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Makes me a little nervous! Calgary isn't too far away, and the whole NE is home to these types of dudes!

Ottawa man spews threats on extremist video | Ottawa & Region | News | Ottawa Su


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Silly little dickhead. I look forward to seeing his swollen, shrapnel peppered body on the news.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

These losers would most likely target Ottawa and Toronto unfortunately… sigh


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> These losers would most likely target Ottawa and Toronto unfortunately&#8230; sigh


But you said it was safe there.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> But you said it was safe there.


So far, it is, more or less  No hurricanes, brash fires, earthquakes, volcanoes, tsunamis&#8230;etc


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> So far, it is, more or less  No hurricanes, brash fires, earthquakes, volcanoes, tsunamis&#8230;etc


.....no its even worse! Why do you think they would only target out east! Guv perhaps, Calgary is the life line in this country, more money is pumped out of downtown Calgary than any other city! but regardless of what city, or where, This is a pretty big deal! Because it's whack jobs like this guy, and buddy who had a bad day in Ottawa last month that do all the dirty work for the real bad guys! and there is no shortage of whack job "extremists" that think they are muslims.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What a waste of human breathing apparatus. I also look forward to seeing his mangled body hanging from a well made pike!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Why do you think they would only target out east!


Most banks' offices are located in Toronto, they like to target financial centres&#8230; and Ottawa, self-explanatory.


----------



## GutBag (Dec 5, 2014)

As pathetic as that guy looks, I still find ISIS* recruitement successes to be extremely troubling. Hows they are able to use social media as such a recruitement tool is scary. Not that they will get a million man army, maybe a few thousand which makes little difference on the battlefiueld. But at home they could be a distributed front, with micro-terrorism all over the place. Their goal is to turn America (and other western nations) into Israel, with armed soldiers in every mall, airport, and public building. 



*Does anyone remember that saturday morning show called Isis? The POWER OF ISIS! I think Shazam was on after that.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

GutBag said:


> As pathetic as that guy looks, I still find ISIS* recruitement successes to be extremely troubling. Hows they are able to use social media as such a recruitement tool is scary. *Not that they will get a million man army*, maybe a few thousand which makes little difference on the battlefiueld. But at home they could be a distributed front, with micro-terrorism all over the place. Their goal is to turn America (and other western nations) into Israel, with armed soldiers in every mall, airport, and public building.
> 
> *Does anyone remember that saturday morning show called Isis? The POWER OF ISIS! I think Shazam was on after that.


No, they have a 100 million man army! If it's their duty as a muslim to wage jihad, then we have a HUGE problem!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GutBag said:


> As pathetic as that guy looks, I still find ISIS* recruitement successes to be extremely troubling. Hows they are able to use social media as such a recruitement tool is scary. Not that they will get a million man army, maybe a few thousand which makes little difference on the battlefiueld. But at home they could be a distributed front, with micro-terrorism all over the place. Their goal is to turn America (and other western nations) into Israel, with armed soldiers in every mall, airport, and public building.
> 
> *Does anyone remember that saturday morning show called Isis? The POWER OF ISIS! I think Shazam was on after that.


But, but, but...

You were were the guy that sent an extremely nasty PM to my wife (not me) because I was "being a racist" because of my anti-Muslim post and I think your words were "she should be ashamed"?

Have you looked around the last 10 years? There ARE armed soldiers in every airport and train station and have been for over a decade. But it is because of people like you wanting to give the benefit of the doubt to the "religion of peace" that we have it this way.

Your credibility was lost when you chose to send your nasty PMs to my wife instead of me. To me you are nothing but a pussy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like this gutless bag needs to take his little show elsewhere.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> pussy.


Count me in! :bow:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> So far, it is, more or less  No hurricanes, brash fires, earthquakes, volcanoes, tsunamis&#8230;etc











No drop bears, kangaroos, snakes... Really bad spiders, I speak this as another major storm is hitting seqld, gold coast is getting hammered... But its missing me


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

You know something, I am glad these animals have decided to go to Syria in mass. My reasons are simple.

1. They are identifying themselves through facebook ect.
2. They are not lone wolf ticking time bombs...the enemy has a face, name, location.
3. Like what his ex friend mentioned in the video. They are doing greater harm to Islamic conversion rates than they realize....I see that as a victory in itself.
4. they are not living next to me waiting for the perfect time to chop my head off.
5. FACK ISIS


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This person seems really stupid and a million is not so much when they go home because their iPad broke, or it might get real or some other clueless thing.
The ones that don't I bet drop easy enough anyway


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

This is what happens when you pay those that hate you for energy.


----------

